# Cookie and Carina



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I am definitely not patiently waiting. I WANT BABIES!

Cookie is due on January 25, getting a nice udder and she can't get enough love from me right now.
















It was also necessary that she thoroughly inspect the camera. I love this quirky little goat.















Carina is working her baby belly. She was not cooperative about getting a picture of her udder. She showered me with affection this morning, and by that I mean she let me touch her without running away, lol. She's not a lover.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Too Cute! Following!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Aren't goats so cute when they are round?  waiting kills me too  Hope you have many healthy babies.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

They're coming along. Carina is getting a nice udder. She's also getting much more trusting towards me. She doesn't automatically run when I come towards her, and she doesn't tense up when I pet her. I consider that her lavishing me with love, lol. Cookie licks me, and just can't get enough love and attention.

I'm thinking I'm going to trim their udders, it's just been a bit chilly here. It's Arizona, it has gotten down to the teens a time or two, that's the frozen tundra for us.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Poor angle for Cookie's udder. I can't easily post pictures from my phone unfortunately. I do think, with my tiny teaspoonful of knowledge about udders, that Carina's is better. Even just growing, you can see it in back of and in front of her hind leg. Cookie looks more delicate and long to me with her body, though. I'm already thinking of what kind of buck I'd like for them and any feelings they give me. Craziness, right?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Doelings, not feelings, lol. autocorrect.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Day 140 for Cookie. Her udder is firmer. No discharge, but she's loosening up. Babies are moving.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Won't be too much longer now!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Cookie still has her appetite, but has a small amount of clear yellow/amber drainage. Think I'll set my alarm for o'dark thirty and check on her a couple times tonight.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

And she's screaming her head off, pacing around. Cookie is definitely not the silent suffering tyoe, lol


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I can empathize with that! 

I haven't had a kidding yet but, I did watch some on YouTube. Just watching those poor mamas gave me sympathy labor pains!! And the firm resolution that I'm never having another child again, much to my husband's disdain...


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

so exciting! Best wishes!!!! ...5 fingers...5 toes...er, I mean, 4 hooves, 2 ears...:roll:


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Four perfect little blue eyed doelings. Pics to come


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow! Seriously?? That's awesome! Can't wait for pics....


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

That's awesome!!! Cant's wait for pics...and really, really hope the pink good fortune several are experiencing finds its way down here!!!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Carina is sniffing the babies, I think she wants her own out now. I can't wait to see what else I have in store from my Carina.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Pics on babies yet?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

QUAD doelings?!?!?
CONGRATS!!! That's AWESOME!! 
Please don't use up all the doe fairy power though:lol: I need some too


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

:shock: FOUR? and they all have blue eyes? Oh man...I want one and/or all of them! (I wish I had blue eyes in my herd...ray


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

ooohhh baby pics pleeeeaseeeee!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww Congrats!!!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

And I'm waiting waiting waiting on Carina. She's breathing loudly, has been for days, those babies must be pushing on her diaphragm. Hangs out with Cookie's doelings, and not a sign of labor. I need to check her ligs.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

[QUOTE And the firm resolution that I'm never having another child again, much to my husband's disdain...[/QUOTE]

LOL - Never say Never....I am 35 years old. I have 2 daughters 16 and 14 and I found the day before Christmas eve that we were being blessed with baby #3.
:shock::shock::shock: We made the decision about 10 years ago that we were done having children. Imagine our surprise......:shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

springkids said:


> [QUOTE And the firm resolution that I'm never having another child again, much to my husband's disdain...


LOL - Never say Never....I am 35 years old. I have 2 daughters 16 and 14 and I found the day before Christmas eve that we were being blessed with baby #3.
:shock::shock::shock: We made the decision about 10 years ago that we were done having children. Imagine our surprise......:shock::shock::shock::shock:[/QUOTE]

Ahhh!!!!

I'm in the process of convincing him to get the big snip done.... He said I have him 98% convinced to do it so, I just need to figure the last 2% out in a hurry!!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

springkids said:


> [QUOTE And the firm resolution that I'm never having another child again, much to my husband's disdain...


LOL - Never say Never....I am 35 years old. I have 2 daughters 16 and 14 and I found the day before Christmas eve that we were being blessed with baby #3.
:shock::shock::shock: We made the decision about 10 years ago that we were done having children. Imagine our surprise......:shock::shock::shock::shock:[/QUOTE]

Oh my goodness. I will be 18 Saturday and can't imagine having a little sibling now! Not that I wouldn't love it, it would be great. Congratulations on the addition to your family!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm in the process of convincing him to get the big snip done.... He said I have him 98% convinced to do it so, I just need to figure the last 2% out in a hurry!![/QUOTE]

Lol.....just let him read this.....2kids in college and 1 in kindergarten...... that should take care of that last 2%......hehehe


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Happy birthday goatgirl.

Thanks now that the shock is wearing off we are starting to get excited.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> LOL - Never say Never....I am 35 years old. I have 2 daughters 16 and 14 and I found the day before Christmas eve that we were being blessed with baby #3.
> :shock::shock::shock: We made the decision about 10 years ago that we were done having children. Imagine our surprise......:shock::shock::shock::shock:


Oh my goodness. I will be 18 Saturday and can't imagine having a little sibling now! Not that I wouldn't love it, it would be great. Congratulations on the addition to your family![/QUOTE]

My mom is pregnant again and I'll be 15 when the baby is born.:leap: They weren't really wanting to have another baby either


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

So, I know this isn't the topic of this thread and I apologize for going off course but, I mentioned to DH this thread and how he really, really, really needs to go for the vasectomy ASAP...And he asked if we could have just one more baby first.......


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

How many kids do you have now? And how old? Just being nosey


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

And how is Carina doing now? Saw on Kidding Koral she was looking suspiciously like she wanted kiddos.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh yeah, Carina is definitely kidding today. I have four doelings from my other doe already, and whatever Carina has today. And that is the best kind of thread hijack, lol. I was checking for news of vasectomies and babies on the way


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> How many kids do you have now? And how old? Just being nosey


We have two girls, a three year old and a one year old. They're more than enough for me but DH looooooooves babies and gets baby fever really badly... It's normally the other way around. Now he's nagging for another baby....I should have just kept my mouth shut!! Gahh!!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Lol, I have a brother and sister and I'm the youngest. My brother 22, my sister 21, and me 17 (18 tomorrow)


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Oooh happy almost birthday!! 18 is a big one!!

On my 18th birthday I went out and bought a lotto ticket just because I could, was super excited to show my ID, and they didn't card me.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Happy almost birthday!!! You're on your way to adulthood


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Oooh happy almost birthday!! 18 is a big one!!
> 
> On my 18th birthday I went out and bought a lotto ticket just because I could, was super excited to show my ID, and they didn't card me.


Thank you! Lol I might do that


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

CrazyDogLady said:


> Happy almost birthday!!! You're on your way to adulthood


Thank you


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Happy almost Birthday!!!! 

When I turned 18 my friends thought I was crazy for wanting to host a vegan dinner instead of going to a club. The dinner was DELICIOUS btw!!! Loland the only time I've been carded was at Toys R US helping my little sister return a toy that was broken when she bought it LOL!!!! 
I guess it must be obvious, I'm a huge rebel. :laugh:

I would love to have another sibling(but then again I have my own place to escape to when things get loud Lol)!! 
PLUS since none of my other siblings (I have 3, i'm the second oldest, but Only grew up with 2 of of my siblings the other one was off doing his own thing) are goat people I need another littler sibling to train up in the ways of the goat, so I can have someone to take over when I die!!!! Lol:laugh:


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I didn't mean hijack the thread...I couldn't help myself....


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

springkids said:


> I didn't mean hijack the thread...I couldn't help myself....


Ether could the rest of us!! Lol:laugh:


----------

